# Euro 2010



## Henrik (Apr 16, 2010)

From what I can see it will be in Budapest Oct. 1st-3rd.

I hope I find the money to be there.

This is all I know:

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=Euro2010


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 16, 2010)

I will be there.


----------



## Toad (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh I sure hope I can get there...


----------



## Zava (Apr 16, 2010)

I'd LOVE it!


----------



## Ewks (Apr 16, 2010)

Awesome! My exams end a week before that so I'll be able to come


----------



## Shack (Apr 16, 2010)

ill come  (if I can find the money)


----------



## Gunnar (Apr 16, 2010)

This will be fun. 

I hope to be able to go for 10 cubes in multi by then.


----------



## hr.mohr (Apr 16, 2010)

I was hoping for a chance to visit a new country, but Budapest are awesome too


----------



## r_517 (Apr 16, 2010)

> There is a limited number of places for competitors without a European or Israelian passport.



This is me


----------



## TheBB (Apr 16, 2010)

hr.mohr said:


> I was hoping for a chance to visit a new country, but Budapest are awesome too



Yeah, me too. I've already cubed in Budapest.


----------



## Bogyo (Apr 16, 2010)

Ez hihetetlen, nem néztem volna ki a stúdióból... :confused:


Zava said:


> *We'd* LOVE it!


Javítva.


----------



## Zava (Apr 16, 2010)

Bogyo said:


> Ez hihetetlen, nem néztem volna ki a stúdióból... :confused:
> 
> 
> Zava said:
> ...



yeah, you're right, I'm just being selfish...


----------



## scotzbhoy (Apr 16, 2010)

Hopefully I'll be able to make it. Won't make the Friday though.


----------



## coinman (Apr 16, 2010)

"We will use strict qualification limits for registrants to be accepted as a competitor." 
I think this is the right way to do it but this will roul me out of it  (If don't get extremely mush faster suddenly, but i doubt that).

But good luck to al of you who qualifies


----------



## Slash (Apr 18, 2010)

what??? I thought it would be in Italia or Poland, they'd really deserve a big championship. and, of course the ****ing Rubik Studio's "misorganizing" is so famous. Of course *I'd* love it, but on my opinion Italy, Poland, Denmark, Norway, Sweden, Holland, Austria etc are countries that deserve it more than Hungary because the WC2007 were held there.


----------



## Shortey (Apr 18, 2010)

Slash said:


> what??? I thought it would be in Italia or Poland, they'd really deserve a big championship. and, of course the ****ing Rubik Studio's "misorganizing" is so famous. Of course *I'd* love it, but on my opinion Italy, Poland, Denmark, *Norway*, Sweden, Holland, Austria etc are countries that deserve it more than Hungary because the WC2007 were held there.



Damn right! There only one competition year in Norway.


----------



## Slash (Apr 18, 2010)

Morten said:


> Slash said:
> 
> 
> > what??? I thought it would be in Italia or Poland, they'd really deserve a big championship. and, of course the ****ing Rubik Studio's "misorganizing" is so famous. Of course *I'd* love it, but on my opinion Italy, Poland, Denmark, *Norway*, Sweden, Holland, Austria etc are countries that deserve it more than Hungary because the WC2007 were held there.
> ...



That's what I'm saying. We had the worlds and it was big enough for like 10 years. (maybe less, but I'm still afraid of the Hungarian organizing )


----------



## lilkdub503 (Apr 18, 2010)

Accepted as a competitor? I'm not going for sure, but that sounds like you have to have already competed in order to even have your name in. That sounds bad to me. I mean, qualification, sure. But people need a chance.


----------



## Slash (Apr 19, 2010)

I heard that the reason of the city/country is "money worries"(or I don't know how to say it in English if it ain't correct), though I'm still a bit afraid. On the other hand, it'd be freaking good for me 'cause I've got "money worries" too, so I may can't afford a competition in a country where there's no Wizzair connection


----------



## roller (Apr 19, 2010)

I dislike where the event is taking place :/
As above, I agree with the fact that some countries deserved it more...
Well, i'll still try to come though. (Y)


----------



## Erik (Apr 19, 2010)

Too bad about Budapest, I was really looking forward to Italy  already have seen Budapest ...
Anyway, it'll be fun nonetheless and a new motivation to learn some more Hungarian


----------



## Simboubou (Apr 19, 2010)

It's Rubik's cube 30 years aniversary, so I guess that is why it takes places un Hungary.

Anyway, I'll be there since Winning Moves invites me !


----------



## Cubepark (Apr 19, 2010)

Erik said:


> Too bad about Budapest, I was really looking forward to Italy  already have seen Budapest ...


if you want, you can come to Italy for the Italian Open 2010
http://cubepark.wordpress.com/cuben-roll-italian-open-2010/


----------



## Zava (Apr 19, 2010)

Simboubou said:


> It's Rubik's cube 30 years aniversary, so I guess that is why it takes places un Hungary.
> 
> Anyway, I'll be there since Winning Moves invites me !



we can find a lot of anniversaries, like 07 WC was held here because it was the 25th anniversary of the first worlds, I don't think this would be a reason to hold it here. imagine, if you go by this, in 5 years 1 EC and 1 WC would be held here. 
Slash don't worry about the organisation team, it will be done by Ron and the others, not the studio-KuruczBalázs and so on. I just only hope we can get the same venue as WC07 venue, that was freakin' awesome especially compared to hungarian open 08-09 venue....


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 19, 2010)

I should be there, if I can be bothered to still cube by then


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 19, 2010)

I look forward to competing in Hungary. Especially since I speak so much bazmeg Hungarian... 

From what I gather, there will be tough time restrictions in order to compete so it's not a given that everyone who wishes to will be able to participate. This is at least the impression I got from conversations over the last few days. Hopefully I will qualify for pyraminx and so I will go, otherwise, I guess not.

PILLANGO.


----------



## Slash (Apr 20, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> I look forward to competing in Hungary. Especially since I speak so much bazmeg Hungarian...
> 
> From what I gather, there will be tough time restrictions in order to compete so it's not a given that everyone who wishes to will be able to participate. This is at least the impression I got from conversations over the last few days. Hopefully I will qualify for pyraminx and so I will go, otherwise, I guess not.
> 
> PILLANGO.



I'm so excited I'll try to gather the hardest and dumbest Hungarian words such as CÁPÁZÁS
btw I think the strict rules suck, we didn't even need them on the Worlds.


Other thing: If somebody wants free accommodation, contact me


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 20, 2010)

I will try anything to be there 
*starts to save money*


----------



## Olivér Perge (Apr 20, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> I look forward to competing in Hungary. Especially since I speak so much bazmeg Hungarian...



I've heard that Hungary will suffer a massive invasion of angry, wild butterflies in october. We need Charlie to save us!


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (May 1, 2010)

Erik Akkersdijk

« getting lucky is not a crime » 

Gaétan Guimond

« Not lucky is not a crime »

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szlA-iwU494


----------



## Carrot (May 1, 2010)

> "We will use strict qualification limits for registrants to be accepted as a competitor."



Will I then be able to compete in Megaminx? O___O


----------



## Zava (May 3, 2010)

Odder said:


> > "We will use strict qualification limits for registrants to be accepted as a competitor."
> 
> 
> 
> Will I then be able to compete in Megaminx? O___O



no, with a 17th european ranking there is *no way* you'll be able to compete... -_-


----------



## Carrot (May 3, 2010)

Zava said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > > "We will use strict qualification limits for registrants to be accepted as a competitor."
> ...



damn, if I moved to USA or Asia, my CR would be better in megaminx xD


----------



## coinman (May 22, 2010)

This is the venue:


----------



## coinman (May 22, 2010)

Double post..


----------



## Bogyo (May 22, 2010)

It's a pity that it's really like that. ^^
<3 studio


----------



## Henrik (May 25, 2010)

Venue is now up:

http://klauzalhaz.hu/


----------



## Carrot (May 25, 2010)

Henrik said:


> Venue is now up:
> 
> http://klauzalhaz.hu/



I don't get it >.<


----------



## Olivér Perge (May 25, 2010)

Odder said:


> Henrik said:
> 
> 
> > Venue is now up:
> ...



What do you don't get? That's going to be the venue. If you are looking for enlgish translation on the website, as far as I know they don't have that.

If you are looking for the rooms we will use, they are here.


----------



## Carrot (May 25, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > Henrik said:
> ...



Ohh... I was like "How do you know that's gonna be the venue?" (I translated the page ) but now I see that it's announced at the WCA page =D


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 25, 2010)

The venue looks awesome!!


----------



## Zava (May 25, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> The venue looks awesome!!



well, "in person" it is not that nice... we held Hungarian Open 08 and 09 here, and we had some lighting issues in the cinema/theatre room (like, very bad lights) it was like: no lights in the auditorium part, and strong spotlights on the stage. but if it can be, and will be lighted up like it is in the pictures (auditorium part also lit, so you don't need strong spotlights for the stage) then I think it will make a good venue (not the best I've ever been to, but a good one).


----------



## coinman (May 25, 2010)

I still think the DNF building looks better  
The only problem is that it's lokated outside Düsseldorf.


----------



## TheBB (May 25, 2010)

coinman said:


> The only problem is that it's lokated outside Düsseldorf.



Heck, all of Budapest is located outside Düsseldorf. Still not a problem.


----------



## Bogyo (Jul 7, 2010)

Registration has opened!
Two rounds of megaminx (YEEES), magic, pyraminx, SQ... 

EDIT: Hehe! Olivér, I won!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jul 7, 2010)

Registration is now opened! Make sure to register soon!


----------



## Gunnar (Jul 7, 2010)

Registered for everything except master magic and 5x5BLD. 

It'll be a blast.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 7, 2010)

Registered x 2 for Charlie and Joey


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 7, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Registered x 2 for Charlie and Joey


I get the feeling more and more that Joey should hire you as his PA for life.
On a separate note, I registered (of course)


----------



## TMOY (Jul 7, 2010)

Registered


----------



## Toad (Jul 7, 2010)

I'll register in 13 days time when I will no longer need parental consent...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 8, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Registered x 2 for Charlie and Joey
> ...



Hey, I could be your PA too  I took good care of you yesterday! Mainly I was in a flap that we would ruin the documentary


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 8, 2010)

Registered for everything except Fewest Moves and 5x5 BLD. Not sure if I registered in feet ^^

Can't wait  Now the question is how I will get the friday free from school.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jul 8, 2010)

Yes said:


> Registered for everything except Fewest Moves



Excuse me? Do you have any reasonable explanation why you did that? You may never know! Or maybe you are a chicken and you are afraid that you couldn't do sub100 world ranking before the end of the year?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 8, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > Registered for everything except Fewest Moves
> ...



Well, at least I am not Wiener Boy anymore then 

The actual reason is, that I'd rather talk to people or race them than participate in an event I suck in and I don't like.


----------



## Andreas737 (Jul 8, 2010)

If only the competition would take place this week when I'm actually going to Hungary.


----------



## Raffael (Jul 8, 2010)

Yes said:


> ...
> 
> Can't wait  Now the question is how I will get the friday free from school.



should be no problem, you're one of Germany's Top-Cubers.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 8, 2010)

Raffael said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Huh? I don't get what you mean by that. Do you mean that I'm not going to have to compete in the qualification rounds? Probably, that's true for most events. But on Friday there are also some side events which I want to compete in.

Also, my school director won't give a **** about how good I am at cubing ^^ I will just ask for a Beurlaubung (what's the English word...) or I will just be "ill"


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 8, 2010)

Yes said:


> Raffael said:
> 
> 
> > Yes said:
> ...



Leave of absence/unpaid leave from work/official holiday day from school


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 9, 2010)

Raffael said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


As seen on "Germany's next Top Cuber." Right after "So you think you can cube?"

Anybody want to enter mosaic building with me?


----------



## Raffael (Jul 10, 2010)

Yes said:


> Raffael said:
> 
> 
> > Yes said:
> ...



I actually meant that you should just ask your director to give you an extra free day off, because it's the Eropean Championship and you're one of Germany's best cubers.

When I was in school, one of my class mates was part of the German National Roll Hockey Team and she got loads of extra days of from our director.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 11, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Raffael said:
> 
> 
> > Yes said:
> ...



I will! and also Waltz dance with you but my diet programs not succed so would you dance with Big fat Lady?


----------



## hr.mohr (Jul 12, 2010)

Hotel and flight booked, now I just need to get some vacation from work 

See ya all in Budapest!


----------



## Pitzu (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi Guys,
are there any runners coming?! It's Budapest Marathon on 26th September. 5 days before the competition. You can run or you can see a running cube.


----------



## Robbytrooper (Jul 13, 2010)

Myself and Sophie have registered, she is really looking forward to it she has been practising every day since the UK Nationals and is well within the qualification criteria. We recently got here a 2x2 and she is getting better and better with that!

She asked me if there will be any other 8 year olds competing.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 14, 2010)

Turns out, I can't go because my father thinks it is exaggurating to go to Budapest for only a weekend for solving Rubik's Cubes.

Very, very sad.


----------



## Carrot (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes said:


> Turns out, I can't go because my father thinks it is exaggurating to go to Budapest for only a weekend for solving Rubik's Cubes.
> 
> Very, very sad.



lol??

My family thinks it's cool that I can go to Budapest just to solve a rubik's cube =D


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 14, 2010)

Am I OK to register despite the fact I'm 50-50 as to whether I can go?


----------



## Stefan (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes said:


> my father thinks it is exaggurating to go to Budapest for only a weekend for solving Rubik's Cubes.



Huh? What's wrong with him? Has he ever been to something like this, or how does he know it's exaggerated? Plus it's not just solving puzzles, it's also meeting and having fun with others from all over Europe and you won't be solving all day long, you can also see the city a bit. And it's not even expensive, apparently you can fly there for only 89 Euros and accomodation is cheap there as well. The experience will be well worth the time and money and effort, what's his basis for calling it exaggerated?


----------



## Zava (Jul 14, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > my father thinks it is exaggurating to go to Budapest for only a weekend for solving Rubik's Cubes.
> ...



if that helps Corneilus, I think I can afford to give you accomodation.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 14, 2010)

Zava said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Yes said:
> ...



Thank you very much for the offer, but it's not about the costs, but about the fact that a 15-years old would go to Budapest for a cube competition, not seeing the city etc. A weekend is to short he says. Maybe I can convince my parents to ask the school director if I can get 3-4 days free of school after the competition, however my mother is pretty strict about that.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 15, 2010)

@ Cornelius,

I hope WE can see you at EC 2010 
I think if about European Champs and you are 1 of the BEST in the World the school Director will give you permission ( I hope he is also proud of you just like me and the rest of your Fan's ).

I can afford your meal during EC 2010! and about hotel you can share with Rama in hotel/ Rama's charge  because I will stay with my family in Budapest.

Please Cornelius come to EC 2010...... 

Why a Big Competition always in October? *Silly for Student*
I know in October the airplane ticket is cheaper than in May till September so easy for cuber's who already got a job to take day's off and can afford the ticket but for student is a trouble


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 15, 2010)

Oh my god, you are so kind Maria!

But the money is not the reason why I can't go but because the journey is too far just for a cubing competition (in the opinion of my father.)

Of course nobody can understand what a cubing competition is about if he has never been to it. But that's like it is. I kind of understand my dad but I think differently.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 15, 2010)

Yes said:


> Oh my god, you are so kind Maria!
> 
> But the money is not the reason why I can't go but because the journey is too far just for a cubing competition (in the opinion of my father.)
> 
> Of course nobody can understand what a cubing competition is about if he has never been to it. But that's like it is. I kind of understand my dad but I think differently.



and your mommy then? I bet she loves to be my company at EC 2010, we were always got lol at competition ( your mom and I ) tell her we will eat Asian food 3 days in Budapest (she must like it).

Conny, if you take a part events only Saturday and Sunday is it also probs to your dad? 2 days?


----------



## coinman (Jul 15, 2010)

Yes said:


> Oh my god, you are so kind Maria!
> 
> But the money is not the reason why I can't go but because the journey is too far just for a cubing competition (in the opinion of my father.)
> 
> Of course nobody can understand what a cubing competition is about if he has never been to it. But that's like it is. I kind of understand my dad but I think differently.



Maybe you can convince your parents that they also need a weekend in budapest as mini vacation. Take the friday and the monday of and spend 4 days in the town and you will have plenty of time to do tourist things as well. There is a lot to se in Budapest, i also stayed a few days extra during the WC 2007. You are way to good not to come


----------



## Slash (Jul 22, 2010)

I was checking the website, and found some "problems" on the travel section.
So, if you see "BUS 3" that means "BUS 33" which is exactly the same bus which bus 3 used to be, but the name had to be changed :confused:
also, bus 14's number is 213, and the bus 233E only goes on workdays in rushhours.
It's not a mayor problem I know, but I don't want anybody to get lost


----------



## scotzbhoy (Aug 12, 2010)

Damn, finding flights from the UK is difficult when you have such specific time constraints as I do 
But not difficult enought to put me off going!!


----------



## Gomorrite (Aug 22, 2010)

This will be my first competition. Anyone could give me a rought estimate of what times should I do in 3x3x3 to have a chance in the qualification round? xD


----------



## Carrot (Aug 22, 2010)

Gomorrite said:


> This will be my first competition. Anyone could give me a rought estimate of what times should I do in 3x3x3 to have a chance in the qualification round? xD



13 seconds average =D


----------



## Pitzu (Aug 23, 2010)

Gomorrite said:


> This will be my first competition.


This is not possible. :confused: You must qualify yourself in *another* competition.


----------



## TMOY (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes it's possible. Everybody will be able to compete at least in the 3^3 qualification round.


----------



## cubedude7 (Aug 23, 2010)

Man, I can't come  
My parents think it's way to far and that just for a weekend. And 2 weeks later there is Dutch Open 2010, so then I can better go to that one, they say.


----------



## Radu (Aug 23, 2010)

Anyway, people should hurry up with registration as there are only 27 places left.


----------



## Gomorrite (Aug 25, 2010)

cubedude7 said:


> Man, I can't come
> My parents think it's way to far and that just for a weekend. And 2 weeks later there is Dutch Open 2010, so then I can better go to that one, they say.



Three years in a row it was in Eindhoven and now that I live in Eindhoven it goes somewhere else. :^(


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 3, 2010)

Hmm...just received news that I might be able to go..is it still possible to register?


----------



## BC1997 (Sep 3, 2010)

i cant come cause im 13 and i start school so ill watch it on the internet


----------



## Radu (Sep 5, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Hmm...just received news that I might be able to go..is it still possible to register?



Yes, but hurry up if you are decided! http://www.speedcubing.com/events/euro2010/registration.html


----------



## Ron (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi all,

Here a short update on Euro 2010. I am looking very much forward to meeting you all!

This weekend we had Hungarian Open 2010 in the same venue. It was a good practice for Euro 2010.

I stayed at the Ventura hotel for 3 nights. It is a bit oldish and old fashioned, but the rooms are OK and the breakfast is fine (best scrambled eggs I have seen). The matresses are hard and the pillows are either too thin or too thick. You can have a very tasteful dinner for 6 EUR.
Around the corner are a Tesco Express supermarket and a restaurant.

150m from the hotel is a bus stop. You have to buy tickets at the reception and activate them in the bus. The buses from hotel to venue depart every 10 minutes. It takes 15 minutes to get there (10 stops).

I liked the venue more than when I visited it on my way to Slovenian Open 2010. The theatre and the side room are on the same level. Only Fewest Moves and Big Cube / Multi Cube blindfolded will be in a separate room upstairs.

The venue has a bar for drinks, sandwiches and snacks. Just outside the venue is a McDonalds. 400 meters from the venue is a large mall with a huge Tesco supermarket.

The theatre is darkish and we had some problems with the lights. Last year at Hungarian Open 2009 it was too dark. Now our sponsor Philips provided us with two bars with lights, but the light was too strong and it made everything look flashy. After the competition we rearranged the lights much higher and better positioned, so I am quite confident that it will be better at Euro 2010. We will start setting up the light and cube table positions on Wednesday September 29. So if you are in Budapest, feel free to join us that afternoon.

The good news is that we can have 15 cube tables on stage, instead of the planned 10. So once I have more time I will recalculate the time schedule and see how many more competitors we can handle. The side room will have 10 timers, and we will add some more for Friday afternoon when we cannot use the main stage.

Our sponsor Sixt offered to pick up competitors from the airport, so soon you will receive an e-mail asking for your flight details.

Our friend Jean-Louis Mathieu will run a puzzle design competition on Saturday, similar to French Open 2009. So make sure you have your new designs ready.

We will also have an unofficial Redbull event. It is a head-to-head competition with a prize for the winner, and a Redbull for all others.

And make sure you practice the iPhone cube app, because there will be an unofficial competition on that one too.

In addition there will be some tables where you can buy puzzles. I also ordered a pile of Stackmats, hopefully they will arrive in time and without import tax...

Don't worry about the Hungarian language, most people will not understand a single word of it. And many Hungarians in the streets walk away if you start talking English to them. Or maybe they are just afraid of me. ;-)

Please note that the party will be on Saturday night in the VENUE, not in the hotel. We will arrange some extra buses after the party, to the hotel.

Let us hope that the professor will attend the competition or the party!

Have fun,

Ron
PS: I will update registrations and qualification times ASAP. At the moment I am busy for German Nationals upcoming weekend. Sorry.


----------



## Erik (Sep 7, 2010)

I assume Sixt will only drive us to the main hotel am I right? 
Also: I don't have an iPhone, is this the Cubix application? I'm not that slow at it, are there phones that we can compete on there?

The redbull event: cool!


----------



## Shack (Sep 7, 2010)

sounds great Ron 

Redbull event? hmm speeddrinking?


----------



## Ron (Sep 7, 2010)

> I assume Sixt will only drive us to the main hotel am I right?


I was told either to Ventura hotel or directly to venue.



> Redbull event? hmm speeddrinking?


It is a head-to-head best-of-1 you-scramble-my-cube-I-scramble-yours speedsolving event.


----------



## Radu (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback and the info about the area! It sounds like it definitely will be great.
I'll be arriving on Wednesday 29 (evening), I don't know my schedule yet for Thurdsday, but most probably will help if needed.


Ron said:


> Don't worry about the Hungarian language, most people will not understand a single word of it. And many Hungarians in the streets walk away if you start talking English to them. Or maybe they are just afraid of me. ;-)


That was amuzing.


----------



## Pitzu (Sep 7, 2010)

Ron said:


> Don't worry about the Hungarian language, most people will not understand a single word of it.


This is not true. Every cuber knows at least 2 words.


----------



## Shack (Sep 7, 2010)

Pitzu said:


> Ron said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry about the Hungarian language, most people will not understand a single word of it.
> ...



F*** you?  2 words


----------



## scylla (Sep 7, 2010)

> It is a head-to-head best-of-1 you-scramble-my-cube-I-scramble-yours speedsolving event.



Awesome, this will be the future of speedcubing (best of 5 I would prefer) I hope!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 7, 2010)

As everyone knows I speak fluent Hungarian, so it should not be a problem for me in the street  Let's just hope I only meet horrible butterflies.


----------



## Erik (Sep 7, 2010)

Or girls with nice looking body parts and nice shoes we'd like to invite for a cola or some other activities causing them bruises.


----------



## joey (Sep 7, 2010)

I booked tickets


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 7, 2010)

> Redbull event? hmm speeddrinking?


It is a head-to-head best-of-1 you-scramble-my-cube-I-scramble-yours speedsolving event.[/QUOTE]

Or in shorter, it's the "Hi, my name is Tyson" game.



Erik said:


> Or girls with nice looking body parts and nice shoes we'd like to invite for a cola or some other activities causing them bruises.



You couldn't compose that nicer. 



CharlieCooper said:


> As everyone knows I speak fluent Hungarian, so it should not be a problem for me in the street  Let's just hope I only meet horrible butterflies.



I just can't wait for that!


----------



## Stefan (Sep 7, 2010)

Ron said:


> And make sure you practice the iPhone cube app



Is there just one?



Ron said:


> It is a head-to-head best-of-1 you-scramble-my-cube-*I-scramble-yours* speedsolving event.



Time to prepare hard scrambles...


----------



## Dave Campbell (Sep 7, 2010)

joey said:


> I booked tickets



So did i! But the question is, did _you_ really book tickets, or did Charlie do it for you?



StefanPochmann said:


> Time to prepare hard scrambles...



I take it this means you will be going after all? You expressed skepticism when we spoke in Boston about your attendance.


I am definitely looking forward to this trip. I will be in Europe for two weeks, arriving in Budapest on the Thursday afternoon. I go to Prague for fun after the Euro, and then Munich the following weekend for the competition there. Looking forward to seeing everyone! Please come say hi, i only know a dozen or so European cubers.


----------



## joey (Sep 7, 2010)

Dave Campbell said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > I booked tickets
> ...



I actually had to book them 


Dave, bring EmilyWang with you


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi!

So I've registered..and waiting for Ron to confirm my registration. In the meantime, the prices for the hotel seem to have gone way up  Is there anyone I can crash in with? Of course I will share the hotel fees and I wouldn't mind sleeping on the floor etc 

Or does anyone knows of any other cheap hotels/hostels near the venue?

Thanks!


----------



## Slash (Sep 7, 2010)

Erik, don't worry, we'll pick you all up at the airport and give you a lift to our home (and vice versa)
The RedBull game is the funniest thing at hungarian open, the winner got 18 or 24 or IDK how much cans of redbull
It's so good to hear that the party will be at the venue I can walk home from there under 30 mins (even if I'm drunk xD)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 8, 2010)

joey said:


> Dave Campbell said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



Yeah he did actually book for himself BUT we had a good two hour chat on Sunday night about flight options etc. and I feel I still contributed greatly to the booking process. DAVE I look forward to seeing you again and recreating that smashing photo of you and Joey and worlds.


----------



## joey (Sep 8, 2010)

I can't seem to find that photo. You should just definitely post it here.


----------



## Tortin (Sep 8, 2010)

joey said:


> Dave Campbell said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



I'll hide in your luggage or something, Dave.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello Cubers,

I just saw the Competitiors List and somethings strange that 1 cuber with 2 Nationalities French and Thailand, sorry if I don't know if it alllowed


----------



## Erik (Sep 8, 2010)

Slash said:


> Erik, don't worry, we'll pick you all up at the airport and give you a lift to our home (and vice versa)
> The RedBull game is the funniest thing at hungarian open, the winner got 18 or 24 or IDK how much cans of redbull
> It's so good to hear that the party will be at the venue I can walk home from there under 30 mins (even if I'm drunk xD)



Thanks man, I just wanted to check if there was a way we could be less of a burden to you and your family  
So looking forward to everything!!

Is it allowed to take a piece out and put it back the other way at the redbull event or switch stickers?


----------



## Dave Campbell (Sep 8, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> DAVE I look forward to seeing you again and recreating that smashing photo of you and Joey and worlds.



LOL! I remember that. But no, we cannot recreate it. That was so 2009. We must come up with something fresh. 



joey said:


> Dave, bring EmilyWang with you



Oh, I see how it is, Joey.



Tortin said:


> I'll hide in your luggage or something, Dave.



That just means I'd be giving you a piggyback ride for extended periods of time. On the plus side, though, the probability that a Canadian could actually place in an event would increase significantly (up from zero).


----------



## Ron (Sep 8, 2010)

> I just saw the Competitiors List and somethings strange that 1 cuber with 2 Nationalities French and Thailand


Sorry, that is an error in my script that calculates the qualifications. Kanneti is in the WCA database twice because he changed nationality. I will correct the double registration as soon as possible.


----------



## Ewks (Sep 9, 2010)

I can't wait for Euro  mostly because that means that my exams will be over for the fall
But also I'm looking forward to seeing everyone again and meeting new cubers.


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi,

So me, Daniel Sheppard and Andrew Coghill will be sharing a room, and we're looking for one more person that can stay with us. Is anybody still looking for a place to stay? If so, feel free to PM either of us


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 14, 2010)

So...

I'M DEFINATELY GOING!  I won the money for ticket and hotel for me and my mom at German Nationals  And I will fly there on thursday afternoon and fly back on monday! OMG I can't wait 

I find it cool that there is already so much stuff on friday 

EDIT: Booking stuff in a few mins.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes said:


> So...
> 
> I'M DEFINATELY GOING!  I won the money for ticket and hotel for me and my mom at German Nationals  And I will fly there on thursday afternoon and fly back on monday! OMG I can't wait
> 
> ...



So glad you can come now  We must get a photo of us together as we look the same according to a lot of people  Practise lots, I want you to win!


----------



## Ron (Sep 18, 2010)

We updated the time schedule and the qualification limits.
Unless a lot of people cancel their registrations, this is kind of final.
I hope you are not too unhappy about the events where you cannot participate.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 25, 2010)

I on't have a place to stay yet. I've been told the main hotel has been full for a while, but I still want to stay with cubers.
Does someone still have space Friday and Saturday night? I'm willing to sleep on any couch/floor and/or pay.


----------



## Radu (Sep 25, 2010)

Is there going to be any live-streaming website? ..for people to watch online?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 26, 2010)

I am excited.


----------



## Gunnar (Sep 26, 2010)

Me too! We're getting there on wednesday. Anyone up for some cubing/beer drinking on wednesday evening?


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 26, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> I on't have a place to stay yet. I've been told the main hotel has been full for a while, but I still want to stay with cubers.
> Does someone still have space Friday and Saturday night? I'm willing to sleep on any couch/floor and/or pay.


 
Do you have a place to stay now? It looks like I'm going to stay at my apartmant and I can host you if you want.


----------



## Slash (Sep 26, 2010)

Lucas, if you want you can stay at me. 8 other cubers will stay here, so if you come alone it's possible (you will have to sleep on a mattress I think). If you want to stay at Olivér just stay there, but I think my house is closer to the venue email me if you come: [email protected]


----------



## Carrot (Sep 26, 2010)

Does anyone have a QJ white pyraminx, stickered version? It needs to be a little broken in.. I have got no functional pyraminxes anymore :S and none of the danes living nearby me has QJ white pyraminx stickered version :S

I would like to pay quite a bit for it... xD Please aswer as fast as possible... Thanks in advance


----------



## Radu (Sep 27, 2010)

Gunnar said:


> Me too! We're getting there on wednesday. Anyone up for some cubing/beer drinking on wednesday evening?



I'll be there from Wednesday evening too. If I see a group of cubers I'll get in touch them.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 30, 2010)

So, er, I haven't packed yet.


----------



## Pitzu (Sep 30, 2010)

I've just last checked time schedule and see that MBLD starts at 14:00. As I remember last week it was wrote to 13:00, which would allow me 40 min breaks between my solves (MBLD & BigBLD). If we start at 14:00 it allows me only 25 min breaks between each solve. Why on Earth is it zipped MBLD & BigBLD in every big competitions into a tight time frame?! This whole week I trained with 40 min breaks.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 30, 2010)

Pitzu said:


> I've just last checked time schedule and see that MBLD starts at 14:00. As I remember last week it was wrote to 13:00, which would allow me 40 min breaks between my solves (MBLD & BigBLD). If we start at 14:00 it allows me only 25 min breaks between each solve.


 
Multi starts at 14:00. You can start at 14:00, than you would finish at 15:00. 4x4x4 blind starts at 16:00. That's a 60 minutes break, isn't it?



Pitzu said:


> Why on Earth is it zipped MBLD & BigBLD in every big competitions into a tight time frame?! This whole week I trained with 40 min breaks.



Because it's hard to organize them and not a lot of people competes in them.


----------



## prażeodym (Sep 30, 2010)

Tomasz Żołnowski here.

I've got really special cube for sale - it's my EC 2008 cube. You can pop it in first solve and still win the game.  Some details: it's old good RC with Cubesmith stickers, 'for competition use only'.
So If you are interested, please contact me at the competition.





Ps: This is Piotr Padlewski's account,


----------



## joey (Sep 30, 2010)

WHY AM I AT THE AIRPORT SO EARLY.


----------



## Pitzu (Sep 30, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Multi starts at 14:00. You can start at 14:00, than you would finish at 15:00. 4x4x4 blind starts at 16:00. That's a 60 minutes break, isn't it?


Yes, or some seconds more.  I computed it for BigBLD. 16:00 - 18:30 = 150 min. 4 attempts are 25+25+10+10 = 70 minutes. Time for 3 breaks: 150-70 = 80 min. Time for one break: 80/3 = 26.666 minutes.


----------



## Pitzu (Sep 30, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Because it's hard to organize them and not a lot of people competes in them.


Is it easier to organize them in smaller competitions?! :confused:


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 30, 2010)

Pitzu said:


> Yes, or some seconds more.  I computed it for BigBLD. 16:00 - 18:30 = 150 min. 4 attempts are 25+25+10+10 = 70 minutes. Time for 3 breaks: 150-70 = 80 min. Time for one break: 80/3 = 26.666 minutes.


 
So, the length of the time for big cubes blind changed? I didn't notice that.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 30, 2010)

Pitzu said:


> Is it easier to organize them in smaller competitions?! :confused:


 
Well it's not really the organizing which sucks but fitting them to schedule. Actually in small competitions they are ok, since less people compete, which means easier to get a judge. But still holds the competition from running. But maybe that's just me.


----------



## joey (Sep 30, 2010)

My plane seems to be delayed by 25mins.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 30, 2010)

joey said:


> My plane seems to be delayed by 25mins.


 
Well, you should be on it now then. 

Does anybody know how we find the people collecting us from the airport? Will they just have a little sign with our names on?


----------



## Carrot (Sep 30, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Well, you should be on it now then.
> 
> Does anybody know how we find the people collecting us from the airport? Will they just have a little sign with our names on?


 
YES!!!! It was awesome =D


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 30, 2010)

At Budapest hostel now with Daniel Sheppard =D The keyboard here is annoying >_> See you guys tomorrow!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 30, 2010)

i am there!  waiting for the shuttle to drive us to hotel ventura now.


----------



## Jani (Oct 1, 2010)

Live result?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 1, 2010)

Bruno B. (bereczki?!) 2.65 pyraminx single WR. 
Maarten 7.88 ER clock avg and 6.63 sgl (also ER)


----------



## Faz (Oct 1, 2010)

And that makes the oldest standing World Record 7.08


----------



## DiGiNeX (Oct 1, 2010)

Can someone write MultiBLDs results?


----------



## antros (Oct 1, 2010)

DiGiNeX said:


> Can someone write MultiBLDs results?


 Rafal 11/11 55min


----------



## DiGiNeX (Oct 1, 2010)

Very nice! If someone is at the Euros, can please tell what "Alberto Bosia", "Marco Levrero" and "Mariano D'Imperio" have done in Multi, 4BLD and 5BLD? Thank you very much!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 1, 2010)

Balint Bodor megaminx WR (51.xx average, 47.xx single).
Only Bence Barat had a successful 5x5 BLD solve (33mins)


----------



## cubedude7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Congratz Bodor!!

Can't wait to see more videos


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 1, 2010)

antros said:


> Rafal 11/11 55min


 
2nd Istvan 9/9 56:15
3rd Daniel Sheppard 10/11 56:31 out by an M2 on one cube


----------



## tim (Oct 1, 2010)

Kai got 12/17 in 57 minutes btw.


----------



## Zava (Oct 1, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Balint Bodor megaminx WR (51.xx average, 47.xx single).
> Only Bence Barat had a successful 5x5 BLD solve (33mins)


 
IIRC it was 51.44 and 47.53

congrats guys on the new/renewed hungarian WRs!


----------



## Slash (Oct 1, 2010)

me multi: 7/7 in 52:46 4th... I falied at 4/5 bld.


----------



## KJiptner (Oct 1, 2010)

12/17 Multi, 3 minor mistakes and 2 cubes totally off because I got confused while putting down/picking up. At least I know, I got the speed (haven't tried it before). 2nd at 4x4 BLD (7:21). Close DNFs on 5x5 BLD (as usual).


----------



## Marcell (Oct 2, 2010)

KJiptner said:


> 12/17 Multi, 3 minor mistakes and 2 cubes totally off because I got confused while putting down/picking up. At least I know, I got the speed (haven't tried it before). 2nd at 4x4 BLD (7:21). Close DNFs on 5x5 BLD (as usual).



How can you be second at 4bld if Rafal did 5:40 and Ville did something 4:xx?


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 2, 2010)

Ville DNFed both. I think they were 4:4x and 6:xx IIRC. His 5blds were 11:xx (big pause >1 min) and 9:xx (both DNFs, like everyone except Bence!)


----------



## aronpm (Oct 2, 2010)

Spef


----------



## Jani (Oct 2, 2010)

Wow the mbld's results are amazing.


----------



## Faz (Oct 2, 2010)

2x2 round 1 results?


----------



## Doudou (Oct 2, 2010)

The three first are sub3.3.
The cutoff is 3.89 for 15 competitors.
I am 9th with 3.6x.


----------



## Marcell (Oct 2, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Ville DNFed both. I think they were 4:4x and 6:xx IIRC. His 5blds were 11:xx (big pause >1 min) and 9:xx (both DNFs, like everyone except Bence!)


 
OH I see.

I still fail to see why they had to put big cubes blind right after multi, also quite late in the afternoon. I think the DNFs speak for themselves. Big congrats to Bence, who still succeeded on the 5x5!


----------



## Faz (Oct 2, 2010)

Charlie says the following: tomasz 11.13, Erik 12, an Italian low 10, a Russian did well, kanneti has a few 9's so far. Corny has 2 low 10's so far, and a 7.80 which didn't count, as it was scrambled with the same scramble.


----------



## Faz (Oct 2, 2010)

Mats 8.91


----------



## Faz (Oct 2, 2010)

Breandan 9.9x average!!!!


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 2, 2010)

Go Breandan!!!


----------



## Edam (Oct 2, 2010)

8.88 single for breandan as well, 9.90 average! Awesome!


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 2, 2010)

The first ever UK sub-10 average is the same as the first ever UK sub-10 single


----------



## Escher (Oct 2, 2010)

GOGOGOGO BREANDAN WHOOOOO


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 2, 2010)

YEA BREANDAN!


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 2, 2010)

Dang, and I wanted to be the first UK sub-10 person...

Gogo Breanden


----------



## KJiptner (Oct 2, 2010)

FMC-Scramble: L D2 B' D2 B R' B' U B L B L2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 D' B2 D' B2


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice Breandan!! Making Anthony's job to beat the WC a lot harder


----------



## Anthony (Oct 2, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Nice Breandan!! Making Anthony's job to beat the WC a lot harder


It was never my "job" lol. It was just a goal for my next couple comps because Breandan had never got a really good average in comp. 

Sub 10 though! XD It's about time! ;D
Congrats!


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 2, 2010)

What was the master magic results?


----------



## SimonWestlund (Oct 2, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> What was the master magic results?


 
I think it was something like this:
1. Máté Horváth 2.19
2. Milán Baticz 2.30
3. Sanio Kasumovic 2.6x (not sure..)


And I finally got sub-1 megaminx single! Today in the finals I got 55 
Bogyo came in 1st, David Gugl 2nd and I came in 3rd


----------



## coinman (Oct 2, 2010)

What was your minx average, and what is happening for you and the other swedes in 3x3x3 etc?


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 2, 2010)

Some results from the 'side event' finals:
Magic was won by Korneliusz Tombarkiewicz with 0.89 average IIRC. Oscar was second with 0.96
Sq-1 was Piotr of course, but the times weren't anything special (by his standards!). Mats 2nd
Clock won by Maarten 8.4x avg with me second  8.9x avg
Pyraminx Odder with high 4 avg then Bruno second
Sorry if I repeated anything already posted!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 2, 2010)

Yes said:


> Bruno B. (bereczki?!) 2.65 pyraminx single WR.
> Maarten 7.88 ER clock avg and 6.63 sgl (also ER)


 
Yeah, that was awesome. We had fun talking on stage; I failed and he, well... 

Did you know...
... we talked about the possibility of judges not checking the back of the clock, then coming back to DNF you, and then it happened to me on my first solve?


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 2, 2010)

Erik's 3x3 single is now the longest standing WR


----------



## Shortey (Oct 3, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> And that makes the oldest standing World Record 7.08


 


oprah62 said:


> Erik's 3x3 single is now the longest standing WR


 
We know, Oprah. >_>


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 3, 2010)

Sorry I missed that.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Oct 3, 2010)

coinman said:


> What was your minx average, and what is happening for you and the other swedes in 3x3x3 etc?


 
In the finals I did a 1:03.xx avg  which is 3rd place in the world 

I was the best swedish person in 3x3 for the first round with 12.42  Oskar had 12.89, Joar 13.xx, Gunnar 13.xx and Daniel 14.99. Those were the five swedes to get to the semifinals.


----------



## Kenneth (Oct 3, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Some results from the 'side event' finals:
> Sq-1 was Piotr of course, but the times weren't anything special (by his standards!). Mats 2nd


 
And Tomas (Hellmagic) was third (19.xx average), one of four podiums for Sweden yesterday. The others was Simon third in 6x6 and Mega and Oskar second in Magic.

Oskar was a jaw drop, for all of us including him, he was at top in Magic like 1.5 year ago but did not practice it since then


----------



## Faz (Oct 3, 2010)

Charlotte Molly Domenica Cooper October 3 at 8:30pm Report
Ville sub 50 mean BLD best 46. **** people doing 3x3 now, will tell you when Conny etc do theirs in about 20 mins


----------



## Faz (Oct 3, 2010)

Charlotte Molly Domenica Cooper October 3 at 9:02pm Report
Erik- 10.30 9.27 12.19 (+2) 11.21 13.69
Conny - 11.11 10.50 9.34 10.93 15.11
Kannetti - 10.69 10.66 11.16 10.11 10.21
Edouard - 10.77 11.50 13.58 11.03 13.08 
Breandan - 10.90 9.75 9.47 10.40(DNF) 11.00
Tomasz z - 11.62 9.91 10.78 11.27 12.18 
Mats - 10.91 13.18 10.97 10.15 10.18
Milan - 11.50 10.72 10.15 12.53 8.63


----------



## Faz (Oct 3, 2010)

Kanneti 10.52 avg
Breandan 10.55 avg
Mats 10.69 avg
Milan 10.79 avg
Corny 10.85 avg
Tomasz 11.22 avg
Erik 11.23 avg
Edouard 11.87 avg

My tips for the final

3rd Mats
2nd Corny
1st Tomasz


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Oct 3, 2010)

Go Kanneti!
Go Doudou!



EDIT:
I Think:
1st Breandan
2nd Kanneti
3rd: Erik/Corny


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 3, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> My tips for the final
> 
> 3rd Mats
> 2nd Corny
> 1st Tomasz


 
Im tipping a Breandan Corny Tomasz sub 30 podium.


----------



## tim (Oct 3, 2010)

lol, "Corny"


----------



## KJiptner (Oct 3, 2010)

2 DNFs in first BLD round (1:06 and 1:35 safety) both felt secure. Okay, I'll watch the BLD finals and take videos of Ville then.

First three in first round are:
Ville 46
Milan 57
Rafal 1:05


----------



## x-colo-x (Oct 3, 2010)

does someone know what did Marco Levrero in BLD?


----------



## KJiptner (Oct 3, 2010)

4x4 final

1st: G. Contradi 43 avg
2nd: E. Akkersdijk 43 avg
3rd: M. Baticz 46 or 47 avg


----------



## KJiptner (Oct 3, 2010)

x-colo-x said:


> does someone knows what did Marco Levrero in BLD?


 
DNF 1:30.31 DNF


----------



## Mcuber5 (Oct 3, 2010)

Kanneti will win !!


----------



## KJiptner (Oct 3, 2010)

OH-Final:
1st: M. Pleskowicz 18.39 avg
2nd: M. Valk 18.62 avg
3rd: K. Sae Han 19.09 avg

I'll update this post as soon as results are in.
5x5-Final
1st: M. Halczuk 1:17 avg
2nd: Erik 1:19 avg
3rd: Bence 1:24 avg

2x2-Final
1st: M. Pleskowicz 2.83 avg
2nd: M. Valk 3.36 avg
3rd: CoNNy 3.38 avg

BLD-Final
1st: Ville 49.63
2nd: M. Endrey 1:01
3rd: G. Potron 1:09
Rafal got robbed of a successful 53

3x3-Final 
1st: S. Ryabko 10.3
2nd: Erik 10.xx
3rd: Conny 10.xx


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm gonna guess:

1st Breandan
2nd Corny
3rd Mats


----------



## aronpm (Oct 3, 2010)

1st j`ey
2st j`ey
3st j`ey


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 3, 2010)

aronpm said:


> 1st Amos
> 2st Amos
> 3st Amos


----------



## Erik (Oct 3, 2010)

Looks like Ville is going to win BLD with a best time of 49.63.
Grrr 4x4 2nd parity too much Grrr 5x5 pop 
I love charlie


----------



## DiGiNeX (Oct 3, 2010)

Does anyone know if the Fewest Moves done by Alberto Bosia was DNF? Or did the judges correct the sheet giving him "34"?


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Oct 3, 2010)

And what about Guilain? (especially blind)
Thanks,
Hippolyte!!!


----------



## Escher (Oct 3, 2010)

Who on earth is S. Rybako??

And best performance from a newcomer ever?


----------



## Matthew (Oct 3, 2010)

Escher said:


> Who on earth is S. Rybako??


 
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009RYAB01

And could you tell something about Rafal? Why he had been robbed?


----------



## KryuzbanDmitry (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah Russia Champions!!!Wca-profile Sergey Ryabko http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009RYAB01


----------



## Toad (Oct 3, 2010)

Woah, never heard of that guy...


----------



## Shortey (Oct 3, 2010)

Is he the cross-on-left guy? oO


----------



## 2kb (Oct 3, 2010)

yes) you're right

his profile hear if anyone need ) http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/member.php?7891-Pusha


----------



## Kenneth (Oct 3, 2010)

I miss results from 6x6, 7x7 and feet, anyone?


----------



## Sin-H (Oct 3, 2010)

whoa, congratz to Sergey.

And, well done to all others as well


----------



## kovalivan96 (Oct 3, 2010)

i think, all speedcubers in the world must to know who is Sergey Ryabko


----------



## Kenneth (Oct 3, 2010)

Hehe, well, we do now, but not last night


----------



## Neo63 (Oct 3, 2010)

What were Piotr's times for square-1?


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 3, 2010)

This is Sergey fyi http://www.youtube.com/user/hexaedron


----------



## bamilan (Oct 3, 2010)

Worst winning ceremony ever...


----------



## Toad (Oct 3, 2010)

bamilan said:


> Worst winning ceremony ever...


 
Why...?


----------



## cubedude7 (Oct 3, 2010)

There has been an item about it a few minutes ago on Dutch TV 

I'll try to add a link soon.


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Oct 3, 2010)

what channel cubedude7?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 3, 2010)

bamilan said:


> Worst winning ceremony ever...


 
Nothing else to say about the competition? The ceremony was not very good, I agree, buteverything else was very good and well organized. IMO, it was a very, very good cpmpetition.

I'm very happy with my 3rd place in 2x2 and 3x3!


----------



## Marcell (Oct 3, 2010)

> And could you tell something about Rafal? Why he had been robbed?



As far as I know, he succesfully solved the cube in 53.xx, but missed the timer, so the time was still running as he took off the blindfold. The judge then stopped the timer. Finally Rafal got an extra attempt, but he DNF'd. It's a pity, loosing such a great time this way...


----------



## bamilan (Oct 3, 2010)

Ask others who were also there.
It was like chaos...


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 3, 2010)

So I failed in pretty much everything..the worst being BLD where I got two 1:16 DNFs, both off by 3 edges.

Other decent stuff were two sub-2 singles in 5x5 (thanks to the awesome lube) and 11.85 3x3 avg NR in semi finals which got me into the finals which I was really happy with, though the average would probably stand for a week =/

Best part is all the awesome people I get to meet (too tired to name them all) and the whole competition was just an awesome experience =D


----------



## Benyó (Oct 3, 2010)

It was. I hope there won't be any competitions in Hungary which is organised by rubik studio (which means there won't be any competitions, but it's still the better choice...


----------



## Slash (Oct 3, 2010)

there are some probelms with the results. the special characters of people's names aren't shown, and the 4x4 bld timer aint correct, too. I now it's maybe not the final form of results, but still...


----------



## Ron (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi all,

The results are online now. I am aware that there are still some errors (like some positions) but I will correct them tomorrow when I have a decent internet connection.
If you see problems in your own results then please send me an e-mail.

Have fun,

Ron


----------



## 2kb (Oct 3, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Anthony (Oct 3, 2010)

Erik looks puzzled.
"How did a random Russian beat me?"


----------



## Toad (Oct 3, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Erik looks puzzled.
> "How did a random Russian beat me?"


 
I lol'd.


----------



## Ron (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi all,

Sorry about the winners ceremony. That was one thing I could not control. I was promised that everything would be OK. Actually I was upstairs working on the results, so I missed the chaos.
The feedback I received about the ceremony was:
- Some certificates and trophies were missing. If you did not receive a trophy or a certificate, then please contact me.
- The ceremony was rushed, so there was no time to celebrate each winner.
- The order of the events was a mess, so it was hard to find the right winners and trophies, and to the audience it was not clear for which event the honours were awarded.
Sorry this happened. I will not accept someone else to take control next time.

Regarding Rafal: I was very sorry for him. He could have had 2nd place. But I think it was a correct decision to not accept his time, because his judge stopped his timer.

Any other feedback on Euro 2010? We are always looking for improvement.

Thanks to all the people who helped with the organisation. Especially Olivér Perge who worked like hell, but also the people who helped with scrambling and judging.

Have fun,

Ron


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 3, 2010)

Cornelius looks tired, and asian .


----------



## antros (Oct 3, 2010)

```
/--------------------------------------------------------------\
| European Rubik's Cube Championship 2010 Medal Classification |
|------------------------------------------------------\
| plc. |    country     | gold | silver | bronze | all |
|------------------------------------------------------|
|  1   |     Poland     |  8   |   3    |   0    |  11 |
|  2   |    Hungary     |  6   |   4    |   8    |  18 |
|  3   |  Netherlands   |  1   |   7    |   0    |  8  |
|  4   |    Denmark     |  1   |   0    |   0    |  1  |
|  4   |     Russia     |  1   |   0    |   0    |  1  |
|  4   |     Italy      |  1   |   0    |   0    |  1  |
|  4   |    Finland     |  1   |   0    |   0    |  1  |
|  8   |     Sweden     |  0   |   1    |   3    |  4  |
|  9   |    Germany     |  0   |   1    |   2    |  3  |
|  10  |    Austria     |  0   |   1    |   1    |  2  |
|  10  | United Kingdom |  0   |   1    |   1    |  2  |
|  12  |     France     |  0   |   0    |   3    |  3  |
\------------------------------------------------------/
```


----------



## 2kb (Oct 3, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Erik looks puzzled.
> "How did a random Russian beat me?"


 
sorry, but not random, just not so well-known


----------



## Shortey (Oct 3, 2010)

2kb said:


> sorry, but not random, just not so well-known


 
You do realize it was a joke, right?


----------



## (X) (Oct 3, 2010)

Shortey said:


> You do realize it was a joke, right?


You do realize IT'S NOT THAT ****ING IMPORTANT, right?...


----------



## coinman (Oct 3, 2010)

Was mr. Rubik there this time?


----------



## guusrs (Oct 3, 2010)

Back home again;-( 
Missed the 3x3x3 and blindfold finals to catch my plane.

Poor dutchies Erik & Mats, all those 2nd places, but still a great result!
More workouts next time Erik?
Did some FMC on my way home: 30 moves for Euro2010 scramble in (another) 20 minutes! Why! 
And a fine sub-30 for weekly fmc-comp......
Had a great time with that chess-clock Teemu!
Gus


----------



## David0794 (Oct 3, 2010)

Does anyone have the Pyraminx WR Scramble?


----------



## guusrs (Oct 3, 2010)

coinman said:


> Was mr. Rubik there this time?


 
Yes, this afternoon, all press-people & camera's crowded around him, he did not like it and after 20-minutes he decided to leave the building.
Gus


----------



## kazah (Oct 3, 2010)

http://picasaweb.google.hu/111025916793158492028/RubikSEuropeanChampionship2010BudapestHungary#


----------



## scotzbhoy (Oct 3, 2010)

I found a timer in my bag at the airport (I think it may belong to Kai), so if anyone is missing a timer, please contact me and I'll do my best to get it back to you. 
Sorry!


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Oct 4, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Erik looks puzzled.
> "How did a random Russian beat me?"




I think he's more puzzled at the age demographic
"Did I just place 2nd in a Sport Stacking competition?"

Seriously though, how'd this happen? Tomasz didn't place, nor did Breandan, Kaneti, or Mats? 10.31 second avg when a year ago he was 22 second avg. From what I hear though the kid's cross on left so that's a plus.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 4, 2010)

guusrs said:


> Yes, this afternoon, all press-people & camera's crowded around him, he did not like it and after 20-minutes he decided to leave the building.
> Gus


 
I would have left too


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 4, 2010)

Extremely tired and about to finally fall asleep but a few things to say (more will come later):

Thanks to everyone that organised, especially to Olivér who is really amazing at what he does considering he hasn't been doing it that long! Everything ran very smoothly and the organisation was fantastic.

It did not feel like a big competition, which was both good for results but bad because the atmosphere was lacking a bit.

The winning ceremony was very peculiar indeed, especially the random discussion at the end from a Hungarian man about cubers having a lot of pride and there being no doping in the speed cubing community. This is apparently a reason to respect cubers. We have doping tests.... right?

The guy speaking with the microphone and the facts is useful but talks a bit... too... much. Quite a few people said that this was putting them off when on the stage. 

I am pleased for the Russian kid that won, but extremely gutted for Erik who has a habit of coming second for things when he is really awesome and deserves a #1 at a big competition. I am so happy Cornelius aka mini Charlie has 3rd place - you are the absolute cutest!

Mats is nice, he gave me one of the cubes he won <3

Hungarian meats are sometimes a bit weird.

Hungarian cake is often laced with alcohol without any warning.

THANK GOD IT'S GOT A HANDLE.

Sleep now.


----------



## Faz (Oct 4, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Cornelius looks tired, and asian .


 
He is asian (part)

Also, I didn't expect this at all  At least one of my picks was in the top 3 xD


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 4, 2010)

Erik is now getting famous for 2nd place.
At Euro: 2nd for 333, 444 and 555
At 333: 2nd at Euro 2008, Worlds 2009, Euro 2010

I would be ridiculously proud of such consistent results in so many events over such a long period. Especially because he got beat by a different person each and every time. This truly makes him the best allrounder of all time for me

(Milán had the most podiums though)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 4, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> I think he's more puzzled at the age demographic
> "Did I just place 2nd in a Sport Stacking competition?"
> 
> Seriously though, how'd this happen? Tomasz didn't place, nor did Breandan, Kaneti, or Mats? 10.31 second avg when a year ago he was 22 second avg. From what I hear though the kid's cross on left so that's a plus.


 
What the hell?! Are good times reserved for grown-ups? The cross on left is a "plus", and the age is a minus?


----------



## aronpm (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes said:


> What the hell?! Are good times reserved for grown-ups? The cross on left is a "plus", and the age is a minus?


 
I think it's more that, the faster people are younger than they used to be.


----------



## Kenneth (Oct 4, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> Erik is now getting famous for 2nd place.
> At Euro: 2nd for 333, 444 and 555
> At 333: 2nd at Euro 2008, Worlds 2009, Euro 2010
> 
> ...


 
That came in handy...

Sum of all events?, Milan is the obvious winner but the rest of top 10? (Erik, Cornelius, Mats, Maarten, Barat, Simon... are there but I don't know the order)

I have not the energy to to this work so I hope for someone else


----------



## Erik (Oct 4, 2010)

Besides the fact that it was very cool to meet all cool people and new cool people the competition itself was (competition-wise) not that yay because of the venue and organization. Also the prize ceremony was quite odd with the Hungarian anthem and prize for best Hungarian competitor (?), I agree with Milan on that.
Result wise I'd rather have ended 5th or so or 3rd if Breandan didn't mess up his last solve, for one it sucks being 2nd AGAIN and also a bit weird since it's a doubtful if Russia is really part of Europe (I know WCA thinks of it as such). Besides that Sergey did a good job on his average no doubt about that, we raced a bit before the comp so I knew he was that fast.

Also a bit unlucky at 4x4 and 5x5...
On 4x4 one parity less would've probably won and a POP on a good solve on 5x5 probably cost me 1st place too (I know Michal is WAY better than me but at that moment I could've gotten him). Also stepping up the podium for 2nd place 5x5 and then hearing from the number one 'you are slow' kinda makes you angry........


----------



## gasmus (Oct 4, 2010)

There is going to be a huge delay with my flight:/ so i have time to post some stuff now

Great competition! (except the prize ceremony...wtf)
Had a great time with everyone! no point in naming names, theres too many^^

Highlights of competition:
sub 10 average! finally! (bit disappointed about the counting 10.90 but w/e)
NL 8.31 in finals
38.xx 4x4?! my PB ever and only my 2nd sub 40

Congratz of course to Sergey!^^ i think of all people with a chance of winning he was the happiest about it but Eriiiiiik((( Still the best all round cuber of the competition though! Congratz to all the podium winners and everyone else who did well too

Special thanks to Zava and his parents for letting me stay at their place, its always so nice there^^ and Charlie for letting me stay at hers with no notice at all^^ this is going to be a dificult day and i wouldntve had any sleep otherwise:S

will probably add more later, too tired now


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 4, 2010)

Are you sure that Sergey didn't just go slow in the previous rounds so he could surprise everyone by winning in the finals? He might just be very sneaky - look at his face when he's standing on the podium.


----------



## Radu (Oct 4, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Extremely tired and about to finally fall asleep but a few things to say (more will come later):
> 
> Thanks to everyone that organised, especially to Olivér who is really amazing at what he does considering he hasn't been doing it that long! Everything ran very smoothly and the organisation was fantastic.
> 
> ...



Charlie pointed out everything just great. 
The competition ran smoothly, without delays. Olivér did an amazing job, I think. Unfortunately it didn't feel like a big competitio...in just like a regular one. So, I'm not the only one who felt the same. 

I didn't like the venue so much. Especially those powerful lights which created too sharp shadows. The side stage had a much better lightning and comfortable tables. For the main stage there were only 6 chairs for 15 timers. 
Unfortunately the "party" from Saturday ended up very quick, because everybody wanted to go to the hotel and take a shower, change their clothes etc...after a long day from 9 o'clock. So, it was not the best idea to have the party at the venue.
The winning ceremony was a bit weird ...but I won't comment about that.

Anyway, I am happy I was there. It was a great experience, I met some amazing people and also Mr. Rubik.


----------



## Ron (Oct 4, 2010)

Item on Dutch national tv.
http://static.nos.nl/jeugdjournaal/artikelen/2010/10/3/wereldkampioenschapkubuspuzzelen.html
Erik, were you interviewed by a Dutch team in Dutch?


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Oct 4, 2010)

Overall the competition was well planned, except for the winning ceremony, which was a bit... well, wierd^^

And i didn´t like the hungarian moderator guy, comments like "bravo Tomasz" on a 12 are not that professional... It always seemed like he was trying to dominate the other moderater, but maybe thats only my thoughts..


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 4, 2010)

Does anyone have some footage of the awards ceremony? I'd just like to see why everyone says it was so weird.


----------



## oskarasbrink (Oct 4, 2010)

(sitting at an internet cafe in budapest)

yes, the winning ceremony was a bit wierd. 

it would have been alot more fun to watch a more known cuber win.

i just saw the italians


----------



## Erik (Oct 4, 2010)

Ron said:


> Item on Dutch national tv.
> http://static.nos.nl/jeugdjournaal/artikelen/2010/10/3/wereldkampioenschapkubuspuzzelen.html
> Erik, were you interviewed by a Dutch team in Dutch?


 
HAHA, actually I was interviewed but the team was for an umbrella organization, so they asked me to answer in Dutch to English questions ;-)
As usual they got the 'world record but not world champ' thing wrong AGAIN -.- I guided several people to Breandan when they looked for the world champ, but partly in vain I guess.


----------



## antros (Oct 4, 2010)

```
European Rubik's Cube Championship 2010 Medal Classification

place	Name	                gold   silver  bronze  all
1	Bence Barát	           3 	0	0	3
2	Michal Pleskowicz          2 	1	0	3
3	Rafal Guzewicz	           2	0	0	2
4	Michal Halczuk	           1	2	0	3
5	Bálint Bodor	           1	0	1	2
6	Sergey Ryabko	           1	0	0	1
6	Giovanni Contardi          1	0	0	1
6	Ville Seppänen	           1	0	0	1
6       Máté Horváth               1    0       0       1
6	Grzegorz Luczyna           1	0	0	1
6	Péter Pozsgai	           1	0	0	1
6	Oscar Roth Andersen        1	0	0	1
6	Piotr Michal Padlewski     1	0	0	1
6	Maarten Smit	           1	0	0	1
6	Korneliusz Tombarkiewicz   1	0	0	1
16	Erik Akkersdijk	           0	4	0	4
17	Mats Valk	           0	3	0	3
18	Milán Baticz	           0	1	4	5
19	Marcell Endrey	           0	1	1	2
19	Daniel Sheppard	           0	1	1	2
21	David Gugl	           0	1	0	1
21	Brúnó Bereczki             0 	1	0	1
21	Oskar Asbrink	           0	1	0	1
21	Kai Jiptner	           0	1	0	1
21	István Kocza	           0	1	0	1
26	Cornelius Dieckmann	   0	0	2	2
26	Simon Westlund	           0	0	2	2
28	Guillain Potron	           0	0	1	1
28	Kanneti Sae Han	           0	0	1	1
28	Zalán Mihály	           0	0	1	1
28	Tomas Kristiansson    	   0	0	1	1
28	Gaël Dusser	           0	0	1	1
28	Norbert Héjja	           0	0	1	1
28	Sanio Kasumovic	           0	0	1	1
```




Kenneth said:


> Milan is the obvious winner but the rest of top 10? (Erik, Cornelius, Mats, Maarten, Barat, Simon... are there but I don't know the order) I have not the energy to to this work so I hope for someone else


 what? 
edit: aha


----------



## Kenneth (Oct 4, 2010)

antros said:


> what?



Don't you know about "sum of all ranks"? it is on the statistics page at WCA.

Simon calculated some of the figures but Mats and Cornelius are missing:

Milan 166, average 8.7
Bence 271, 14.3
Simon 283, 14.9
Maarten 287, 15.1
Erik 290, 15.3

Edit: I started to work on this a bit, got the basics done : 

3x3x3 : 224 (for all events last placed competitor of the first round + 1, qualification competitors are not counted)
4x4x4 : 91
5x5x5 : 80
2x2x2 : 163
BLD : 46
OH : 86
FMC : 60
Feet : 23
Mega : 64
Pyra : 96
Sq-1 : 54
Clock : 69
6x6 : 34
7x7 : 36
Magic : 111
Master : 72
4 BLD : 11
5 BLD : 3 
Multi : 30

Sum : 1352

This is the place/score we who was not there will get. If someone that was there did not participiate in a event the number in this list will be his/hers score for that event.

Edit more:

Here are the figures I got :

1; Milán Baticz : 169
2; Bence Barát : 271
3; Simon Westlund : 284
4; Erik Akkersdijk : 291
4; Maarten Smit : 291
6; Cornelius Dieckmann : 357
7; Dániel Varga : 416
8; Mats Valk : 418
9; Michal Pleskowicz : 445
10; Henrik Buus Aagaard : 490
11; Bálint Bodor : 517

These numbers are a little diffrent from Simons, he did not add 1 to the last place for events not done. I think I got all sub 500 competitors in there but I may have missed one or so and I did not see an obvious one to calculate for place 10, it will do as is =)

Edit: added Bálint at place 10 and also corrected the figure for FMC (and the sum) that I had wrong at first. It did not affect the outcome because all in this list was in FMC...

And now I found Dániel Varga =)

Erik, it looks like he has lost it a bit but it is not like so, he had DNF in Magic and 103 points there. If he had the same as his PB he would have gotten the poduim and sub 200 in this list.


----------



## Zava (Oct 4, 2010)

antros, you forgot to add Máté Horváth with 1 gold medal.


----------



## Benyó (Oct 4, 2010)

Don't you know about "there are different categories"? these are on the statistics page at WCA
Milán was the best all rounder and I won the most events. Everybody can decide what is the most important for him.
i think not competing in 5bld worths +16 points not 3, because there were the successful solve, the 14 dnfs, who get 2 points, and the cubers who weren't qualified to the EC. And it is the same with the other events of course.


----------



## Kenneth (Oct 4, 2010)

Benyó said:


> Don't you know about "there are different categories"? these are on the statistics page at WCA
> Milán was the best all rounder and I won the most events. Everybody can decide what is the most important for him.
> i think not competing in 5bld worths +16 points not 3, because there were the successful solve, the 14 dnfs, who get 2 points, and the cubers who weren't qualified to the EC. And it is the same with the other events of course.


 
Yes, sure, I can agree to that but I used the same format as for "sum of all ranks" (I hope =)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 4, 2010)

Breandan - I have your maths folder :| Also, how long were you delayed for? Did you sleep okay? ANSWER MY QUESTIONS.

I forgot to say before - Cornelius is such an honest and very humble kid. I know a lot of people that have not mentioned anything when they had the same scramble twice/three times in one round at another competition (and they definitely did because the whole group was scrambled incorrectly). Half confessed, half said nothing!


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 4, 2010)

@antros: I'm down as having a gold medal. Unless Maarten has decided that I should win clock, I only have one silver and one bronze


----------



## Bogyo (Oct 4, 2010)

Simon, Milán welcome to the sub1 club!
BTW, I really enjoyed the competition, except for the winning ceremony( :'( )...
Thanks for the organisation team for their work, and János légyszíves nyaljál nyulat.


----------



## gasmus (Oct 4, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Breandan - I have your maths folder :| Also, how long were you delayed for? Did you sleep okay? ANSWER MY QUESTIONS.


 
i know, i remembered about it in the morning but its not that important so i didnt wake you^^
i was delayed for 5 hours:/ we had engine failure on the way to the runwayO_O kinda scary but better then than about 5 mins later...
and yeah i slept really well thanks, but only for 3 and a half hours before i had to leave:S far better than nothing though!

anyway hope uni went ok today for you, and see you next month!^^


----------



## Slash (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm really proud of Cornelius. Remember, it wasn't sure he would come. Then he cubed so well that he could win money to come. This is very very respectable, congrats to him!!! And he behaved like a real sportsman with that samescramble 7.80

I sucked btw (except multi... but it was the first event so I wasnt tired)
János, anyád füléből a vazelint nyald ki légy oly szives (és ha már ott vagy, igazán fel is fordulhatnál)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks, Trombi and Charlie 
Thanks, Olivér, Ron and all organizers for making this possible.
Thanks to everyone I met for making this one of the best weekends of my life.


----------



## coinman (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't know if i would notice that the scramble is the same twice.


----------



## Doudou (Oct 4, 2010)

Ron, 
I think the light was quite bad. Not natural at all and really too powerful. We're not blind! (except maybe Ville and Guillain ahah)

Cornelius, 
It's really nice from you having said that it was a scramble you've already had. I think the community thanks you.

Erik, 
Russia is part of Europe in all sports I know.

Mats,
1	Michal Pleskowicz	2.44 2.83	NR	Poland	4.02 2.71 2.44 3.01 2.76
2	Mats Valk	2.68 3.36 Netherlands	DNF 2.68 3.02 3.44 3.61
3	Cornelius Dieckmann	3.05 3.38 Germany	3.96 3.05 3.66 3.36 3.13
4	Edouard Chambon	2.90 3.39 France	3.86 2.90 3.43 3.71 3.03

The only time you talked to me in Budapest, you asked me what were my results in 2x2 just while they are displayed for 20min on the screen.
You're lucky I did not practice at all and did not care too much, but it's not your first time (always in such circumstances, what else?!).
I can see that getting taller does not make more intelligent.
And don't make me watch your videos to see how you stopped the timer.

Amos,
Thanks for everything, even if you did not do anything. 

All, 
For most of you, it was nice meeting you again.


----------



## Erik (Oct 4, 2010)

Doudou: I never said it wasn't like that, still I wanted to point out that Russia is a special case since 80% of the country is in Asia but most people live in the western-part.

Also reading your post I think you do care since you are insulting Mats, please keep it friendly.


----------



## Ton (Oct 4, 2010)

This time I was spectator , I had some mixed feelings, I was happy for the Polish cubers and very sad for Erik to miss out for a place of honour I think he had deserve a title. And of course I was very proud of Maarten to win Clock. There was a lot of excitement the times are so close to each other, it is amazing. 

Not all went smooth though, I notice side stage was much better suitable as the main stage, and the stage setting was not that ideal. But overall I had a fun time and I was very relaxed for once. As spectator you like to see the solves in the big finals -the finals with 15 competitors- as much synchronized as possible, this will make it more fair I think. But also will make it more exciting to watch on the scoreboard. 

Some things we can all think about, we should realize that we should not just sit done and relax all the time and I hope we see more volunteers to support the organisation.


----------



## hr.mohr (Oct 5, 2010)

Did you know...

Cross on left ftw?
Odder has crappy puzzles and is still fast?
Perge, Olivér is just pure awesome?
Mats and Erik performed fantastic and still "only" got 2nd places?
The TV guy had an awesome beard?
The TV guys was very good at standing in the way?
The winners ceremony was not just weird it was horrible?
Russia won the ultimate event?
There was more than one Jesus in Budapest? (proof will be posted later)
A medium steak in Budapest is raw?
The Norwegians got caught without a ticket?
Vodka Mellon causes Scandinavians to sing Eurovision song contest hits?

I had a great time even though my results sucked. It's so nice to meet you guys and have fun cubing and drinking


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 5, 2010)

Is it too much to ask?
Pyraminx scrambles. Odder has been telling me there were several that were quite delicious. Particularly interested in the wr scramble. Apparently group one had a 5 move scramble


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 5, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> Milan 166, average 8.7
> Bence 271, 14.3
> Simon 283, 14.9
> Maarten 287, 15.1
> Erik 290, 15.3


That is an impressive difference for Milan. He's such a good all rounder, and I had never even heard of him.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 5, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Milan. He's such a good all rounder, and *I had never even heard of him*.



Whaaaaat?! Milan has been an excellent all-rounder _for years_ and has been #2 in the overall "sum of ranks" statistics for a long time:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#6


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 5, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Whaaaaat?! Milan has been an excellent all-rounder _for years_ and has been #2 in the overall "sum of ranks" statistics for a long time:
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#6



I usually just hear about cubers who are on the WRs page and on speedsolving.com, and I haven't seen him much.


----------



## Radu (Oct 5, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Whaaaaat?! Milan has been an excellent all-rounder _for years_ and has been #2 in the overall "sum of ranks" statistics for a long time:
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#6


I thought he is joking ...but he's not. 
Milan is a veteran!


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Oct 5, 2010)

Is there someone who filmed my 11.09 sq1 solve and 8.91 3x3 solve? I would like to have them. 

Anyway, it was a great time to meet everbody and thanks to everyone (especially Olivér, he did a great job!) who helped to make this competition possible.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 5, 2010)

Mvcuber12 said:


> Is there someone who filmed my 11.09 sq1 solve and 8.91 3x3 solve? I would like to have them.
> 
> Anyway, it was a great time to meet everbody and thanks to everyone (especially Olivér, he did a great job!) who helped to make this competition possible.


 
Well done Mats, you did really well even if you did not get a 1st place. You have definitely matured a lot and are a good sportsman, so do not worry about what Edouard said in this thread about 2x2x2. Thank you for my cube! Also, please come to UK Open


----------



## TheBB (Oct 5, 2010)

hr.mohr said:


> The Norwegians got caught without a ticket?


The hotel was sold out so we decided to chance it. Of course they had to check then. I have to implicate Joey and Lars in this affair, too, by the way. Joey tried in vain to escape justice by paying with cubing lessons, but to no avail.

We also took the tram that day from Margaret Bridge to Octagon, and decided to put all our spare coins into tickets so we could ride safe... but when we clicked random button with Hungarian text, the machine gave us _most_ (!) of our change back, and no tickets. So we tried again, this time with English text (the button read "dispense"). Same result. So we rode without tickets again, this time successfully. 



hr.mohr said:


> Vodka Mellon causes Scandinavians to sing Eurovision song contest hits?


Jarle sings ESC hits with or without Vodka Mellon. 



Ron said:


> Any other feedback on Euro 2010? We are always looking for improvement.


Get (a) better announcer(s). I'm not sure if the guy speaking the local language is necessary, but if he is, is it too much of a problem to dig up someone who can do both? I can't speak for him, but the English announcer got annoying after a while. He needs to shut up more, and when he talks, he should not repeat himself six times over in ten minutes. He also uses phrases which just feel unprofessional ("we're gonna" instead of "we will") - but that may be nitpicking from my side.

The finals were mostly very well done, but it's stupid to build up the excitement when everyone in the audience knows who has won. I would reorder the participants for each round based on the cut-off average instead. The last solve shouldn't be as uninteresting as it was this time around.

Space out the big blind events more. They are extremely exhausting.

Other than that, I can't think of anything to complain about.


----------



## KJiptner (Oct 5, 2010)

TheBB said:


> Space out the big blind events more. They are extremely exhausting.



Agreed! 17 3x3s, 2 5x5s and 2 4x4s. It gave me a headache (non-metaphorical!). Upon asking, Ron repiled that WCA-Competitions are not for sissys though. I can also understand, that hosting those events sucks for the organizers.


----------



## Pusha (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## Johan444 (Oct 5, 2010)

Pusha said:


> Spoiler



Respect


----------



## D-Faze (Oct 5, 2010)

AWARD CEREMONY


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 5, 2010)

Italy and Russia are over-nationalistic. When Giovanni Contardi had done his last solve, a bunch of screaming Italians jumped up on the stage, while I was still solving. It was quite annoying. During the informal meeting on Sunday the Russians came in to show the trophy, sat there for a few minutes and left again. Of course, it is nice to win something, but to implicitly brag about it in that way is just pathetic.

Regarding the nice parts of this competition - meeting people I hadn't seen in quite a while (Guus, Daniel), meeting new people (Teemu, Amos) - this was definitely a great competition.

Also, my first round average in clock was the closest I've ever been to a world record. If I had gotten anything below 7.58 on my last solve (which is perfectly doable for me), it would have been a world record average. It was, however, a 29.94 DNF. >_<


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 5, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> bunch of screaming ... while I was still solving. It was quite annoying.


I remember something similar happening during the final of the Belgian Open...

IMHO you have all the right to complain to the WCA delegate / organiser when such distractions happen, especially during finals.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 5, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Italy and Russia are over-nationalistic. When Giovanni Contardi had done his last solve, a bunch of screaming Italians jumped up on the stage, while I was still solving.



How do you know that was "nationalistic" and not just because they're friends?


----------



## whauk (Oct 5, 2010)

has anyone found a black f2 with standard cubesmith stickers (no logo)?
please contact me!


----------



## Chuck (Oct 6, 2010)

Rafal 11/11 in 55:10 was just    to me.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Oct 6, 2010)

Maybe Erik should've demanded another round of 3x3. 

He didn't look too happy in the awards ceremony :/


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 6, 2010)

Stefan said:


> How do you know that was "nationalistic" and not just because they're friends?


The Russians were screaming 'Russia'... About the Italians I'm not sure, but I made that logical conclusion from the fact that they were actually all Italian. Point is, it was annoying to have screaming Italians on the stage while I was still solving.


----------



## Erik (Oct 6, 2010)

I second what Maarten said, it's no problem to celebrate afterwards but during any round is just distracting. Also people who were still using the flash from their cameras even DURING the finals show disrespect (the announcers asked both in English and Hungarian to turn flash off). Maybe that is also to improve for next EC/WC?


----------



## hr.mohr (Oct 6, 2010)

I've always enjoyed the great sense of team spirit on the Polish team for example, it just makes it more fun and exciting when people show passion. But running up onto the stage during a round is just rude and against the regulations!


----------



## Zava (Oct 6, 2010)

whauk said:


> has anyone found a black f2 with standard cubesmith stickers (no logo)?
> please contact me!


 
I saw one in the side event room saturday night, turned pretty good, maybe it was yours... I didn't feel like taking it home and bringing it in next day, I thought the owner knows it is there and will pick it up eventually.
you should contact the organisation team, I think they keep stuff like this. 2 years ago at hungarian open, I also left my favourite cube and I could get it back from them.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 6, 2010)

Erik said:


> I second what Maarten said, it's no problem to celebrate afterwards but during any round is just distracting. Also people who were still using the flash from their cameras even DURING the finals show disrespect (the announcers asked both in English and Hungarian to turn flash off). Maybe that is also to improve for next EC/WC?


 
Actually, this may cause a drama, but it was one particular Russian guy who I sat next to for a while that was taking photos with a flash (others too, I'm sure). I'm not making any suggestions about deliberate distraction, but maybe he just didn't understand what was being asked of him.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 6, 2010)

Chuck said:


> Rafal 11/11 in 55:10 was just    to me.


 
Wow - I hadn't realized until now that it's an exact tie!! What an awesome coincidence!


----------



## guusrs (Oct 6, 2010)

KJiptner said:


> FMC-Scramble: L D2 B' D2 B R' B' U B L B L2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 D' B2 D' B2



Winning solve Grzegorz Luczyna: 


Spoiler



X Y2 L2 D F' R L2 D' R' U' R D2 R' U' B2 R2 B2 L2 U' R' U L U' L' R U2 L' U' (26)
ZZ-solve with corner insertion
First 12 moves are edge orrientation
Then 4 moves block building
Finishing with alignment blocks and a corner insertion



I you like you can continue this FMC-discussion on the FMC-thread at http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?13599-The-FMC-thread&p=465480&posted=1#post465480 

Gus


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 7, 2010)

DYK:
- Everyone I met was awesome
- I didn't think anything about the winning ceremony until Daniel told me all the bad stuff and I was like 'ohh yea...'
- Breandan says my guhong is the best cube he's ever tried..
- ..and I have video proof of that
- Conny is totally awesome in comp, and congrats for finally getting on the podium!
- Erik was so focused during 3x3 finals, just sitting there with his headphones on
- I turned a supposed 12 person finals into a 13 person finals xD
- I like how when the emcee was announcing the 3x3 finalists: 'Kanetti, Breandan, Mats Valk, Milan Baticz, Cornelius, Sergey, Tomasz, Oskar, Simon, Erik Akkersdijk, *pauses for 3 seconds* Amos Tay, Paolo...' LOL
- Eduoard is thanking me because he got to enter finals 'because of me' =p
- It was sad seeing Erik getting 2nd place by such small margins
- Breandan is totally awesome, and he knows so many F2L and OLLCP tricks. He's probably put the most effort into Fridrich compared to everyone else I know
- ...and did I mention he thinks my cube is the best cube he's ever tried
- Fabi is awesome and friendly, and has a cool hat
- Daniel and Andrew are awesome roommates
- We were supposed to hang out with Eduoard on Sunday night but apparently he already got drunk and sent a text which went something like 'Come over, we've got wine. Breandan is the kitchen. We're at morrison's 2' LOL. Breandan was on the way home at that time so we didn't know how his name came up
- Everyone is so tall
- I thought Michal Halczuk is a quiet person from his videos, but he's apparently slightly mental and talks a lot
- Kanetti always looks so gentleman-like
- The Italians and Russians are extremely passionate
- The middle row table had the best lighting for solving
- The lube they were selling was awesome. I was averaging sub-2 on 5x5 because of it
- I posted some back to my home and hope it passes the custom because (it's inflammable)
- Daniel is awesome at reading maps and getting directions
- I can't f**king solve a clock
- I now know a pyraminx 2-flip and can solve it sub-1min
- Two cheeseburger meals in McD is cheaper than any one of their other meals
- The competition was way beyond awesome


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 7, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> DYK:
> 
> - I now know a pyraminx 2-flip and can solve it sub-1min


 
Wow sub minute nice!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Oct 7, 2010)

Dear awesome members of the speedcubing community,

I would like to say thank you for everyone who helped during this weekend. We had quite a few volunteer judges, who helped all three days and even though they have nothing to do with cubing, they were so kind and most of the time they made good decisions. 

Thanks also for the competitors who helped as well in judging ands scrambling, even if it wasn't their turn! I wish I could give an "OFFICIAL" T-shirt to all of them, but unfortunately we didn't have that much. :S Special thanks to Maria Oey who was a big help, as usual and also to the russian team who I met the first time but they helped anytime they could.

Thank you also for the competitors who helped in organising, especially Radu Faciu who has been a delegate only for a few monht, but already has the WCA spirit, Ton Dennenbroek who was supposed to be a spectator only, but helped me anytime I asked and JLM with his lovely wife who made the mosaic and puzzle building happen!

Special thanks to: Laura Héjja, Éva Baticz and Nikolett Placskó who typed in most of the results. They did a great job and were available during the whole weekend!

Also: Chrisi and Dave from 7towns who are always a joy to meet, they make me want to do my job as good as I can with a smile on my face. 

Biggest thank to: Ron van Bruchem who not only trusted me and put in charge on the big stage, but he was mentoring me during this weekend and even before, so we can make it happen. Ron, you are a great guy, a fun man and an amazing colleague!  It was an honour working with you!

Sorry for being a bit bossy during EC, a few of you mentioned that I'm not behaving like in other small competitions, well yeah, but it was not a small competition, now, was it?  

I am also sorry for everyone who I didn't have time to have fun with, especially Edouard Chambon, Erik Akkersdijk and Charlie Cooper who were there the whole time and yet I missed them a lot.

All in all in my opinion, it was a great weekend, but didn't feel like EC at all. It was a very big "small competition" with some very nice results and with a bad venue. I do apologize on behalf of everyone who made the winning ceremony horrible, believe me, it felt sad and embarrasing to be the one giving you the medals and certificates (if they were available...:fp), however I feel even more sad for the guys who should have had the best day of their lifes, who should have gotten what they very well deserved and yet ended up with a poor moment of glory. I am sincerely sorry for you guys! If you are angry I can totally understand that.

I tried to do the best I could and make the right decisions at the right time, I hope it worked out well. I already got a lot of compliments from you guys, and it feels great, I was working for your success and your happines, without you I wouldn't be able to do that.

To sum up, I still have mixed feelings about the whole thing, but mostly I am happy we got that through successfully, despite the pathetic winning ceremony.

Congratulations for the winners, thank you for everyone!

Enjoy cubing and see all at EC2012! (Trust me, it's gonna be even better! )

Kind Regards,

Olivér Perge


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 7, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> I am also sorry for everyone who I didn't have time to have fun with, especially Edouard Chambon, Erik Akkersdijk and Charlie Cooper who were there the whole time and yet I missed them a lot.


 
Everything you did was awesome, you were not like other competitions, but that is a good thing because you were in a position where you had to be 'professional' and you totally pulled it off. I'm sad we didn't get to hang out like normal but it's okay, soon! Thanks so much for all of your hard work, I think it would be hard to see everyone else having a more relaxed time and having to remain in control of the situation. You did a great job.


----------



## Cubemir (Oct 7, 2010)

Great competition! Tons of fun!
Great thanks to organizers. I know, it is very great and difficult work to organize such action!

There were minuses (the light in the main scene, the deficiency of judges during multiblind and big cubes blind events, narrowness during the fewest moves event), but the pluses outweighted them strongly! Thank you, Oliver, Ron and others!

It was very great to meet many new people and famous cubers. We have made friends with cubers from different countries. In particular with polish cubers, who are really friendly people.

Russians are not nationalistic. We are just great friends!! And Ukranian, Belarus and Russian teams were as one team! We are very big friends! We always supported each other, especially during final 3x3, when more than 15 people were very much worried about Sergey Ryabko!

Maarten, On Sunday evening we came to the informal meeting not to demonstrate a trophy, but just because Ton invited us. But there were only 3 persons on the meeting, and after few minutes we decided to go to our rooms.
And, as far as I remember, we never screamed Russia, we just sometimes said "Russian Bears", it is the playful name of our team 

I'm sorry, if some of us sometimes used flash in cameras. i'm sure, it was not special.

I congratulate all winners, recordholders, and everybody who showed good results.


Mikhail Rostovikov, on behalf of Russian team.

p.s. sorry for my english))


----------



## Erik (Oct 9, 2010)

Would anyone who videotaped the whole finals be so kind to upload them anywhere?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 9, 2010)

Erik said:


> Would anyone who videotaped the whole finals be so kind to upload them anywhere?


 
I think Mads made a video of all of them if that helps.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 9, 2010)

Yea I would like to see the whole video as well. I think Maria had most of it as well, and I saw quite a number of people filming


----------



## Doudou (Oct 9, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> - We were supposed to hang out with Eduoard on Sunday night but apparently he already got drunk and sent a text which went something like 'Come over, we've got wine. Breandan is the kitchen. We're at morrison's 2' LOL. Breandan was on the way home at that time so we didn't know how his name came up



It was not the breandan you're thinking at! Don't worry we'll hang out in Bristol...


----------



## Doudou (Oct 9, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> I am also sorry for everyone who I didn't have time to have fun with, especially Edouard Chambon, Erik Akkersdijk and Charlie Cooper who were there the whole time and yet I missed them a lot.


 
No worries dude. What you did is just awesome. Instead of you thanking the cubing community, the community should be thanking you. 
Amos, thanks again.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 9, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Everything you did was awesome, you were not like other competitions, but that is a good thing because you were in a position where you had to be 'professional' and you totally pulled it off. I'm sad we didn't get to hang out like normal but it's okay, soon! Thanks so much for all of your hard work, I think it would be hard to see everyone else having a more relaxed time and having to remain in control of the situation. You did a great job.





Doudou said:


> What you did is just awesome. Instead of you thanking the cubing community, the community should be thanking you.



Exactly. Thank you so much, Olivér.


----------



## hr.mohr (Oct 11, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> I think Mads made a video of all of them if that helps.


 
I think i missed a solve or two when i had to switch memory card. I've already uploaded 1st, 2nd and 3rd place videos and some selected highlights. Kanneti's 14.14 OH and Erik's 1:08.75 5x5x5 solve and Odder's winning pyraminx average.

I might make some more videos later this week.

Note to self: Get a larger card, idiot!


----------



## igzvaric (Oct 11, 2010)

On my facebook you can see photo from Euro 2010 http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=27178&id=100001006596474


----------



## Olivér Perge (Oct 11, 2010)

*Attention!*

We found 5 LL 2x2x2 after EC.

If you miss any Lan Lan 2x2x2 than PM me with the following details: colour, sticker colours, sticker type, any other specific sign on the cube.


----------



## Pitzu (Oct 13, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> *Attention!*
> 
> We found 5 LL ... after EC.
> 
> If you miss any


 
Bence, don't you miss any LL from your 6x6 or 7x7?!


----------



## Pitzu (Oct 13, 2010)

One of the funniest stories from Euro 2010:
On the main stage there were some 20 chairs for competitors behind tables. During blind semifinal a judge took a cube and started to find his competitor. As he wanted to be quiet he just showed the scorecard to each competitor and each competitor was just shaking his head. I was at some 16th or 17th chair and when I saw the scoresheet, realized that there was an *asian* name on it! And the only competitor who looked like asian was sitting on the second last chair. :fp


----------



## prażeodym (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for everyone for this competition! 

I meet many great people in special Russian Team  maybe I will go to some next competition to Russia, and I hope that you will play mafia with me 
Many thanks for Oksana, who were judging me for the most of important events I compiting - in special square-1, magic, master magic and OH  I hope that I will go to Russia to see you again  It was very nice to meet you ))

Thanks for Polish team for supporting me in square-1, thanks for Tomasz who were driving from Warsaw to Budapest in both ways - I hope that you will won next time on WC 

Maria - I'm waiting to you come to Europe  exactly to Poland  it was very nice to see you again 

congrats for all winers, and thanks to organisers! 
BTW: I have wrong times in master magic first round - I had 2.90 , not 2.20 :O and I still waiting for trophy for square-1, what I didn't get


----------



## Crazycubemom (Oct 15, 2010)

@ Piotr,

How important Oksanana to you it is same how important you are to me hahahahaahah, we are BIG fan to each other forever and as always...... go visit Rusia and play with Mafia but pls take Italiano with you cause they are GOOD in Mafia game ( real and un real ahhaahah )


Mr Perge, I want to give you 5 Stars for a comfortable competition, and of course most European cubers known to each other so we love to helping each other as always.


To all Hungarian Cubers, I want to thank you to bringing your lovers, mothers, families to helping this Great competition.... Nobert´s mom, Milans mom, Milans gf Nikki etc 

To Seven towns for all prizes and another souvenirs.


And All competitors who always nice and friendly to me and my husband .... Nice to meet you and hope to see you again for sure in Poland.


----------

